# Pacers @ Raptors, April 11th



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

<center>















</center>

*Indiana Pacers* (41-35) @ * Toronto Raptors* (31-45)​

*<center>7:00 Eastern
Air Canada Center
Rogers Sportsnet*


<center>















































Anthony Johnson | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jeff Foster | Dale Davis















































Rafer Alston | Morris Peterson | Jalen Rose | Chris Bosh | Aaron Williams</center>

<center>



</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan wanted me to use his format, so I wanted to try it out.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks good.

Expecting Bosh to have a big game here, but Raptors to still go down.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I really wanted to go to this game, but I can't.
Reggie Miller has 25,182 career points, he needs 10 more to pass Jerry West to become 12th on the all time list.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Ah yes, Reggie.

Here's hoping all fans at the game give Reggie a proper ovation.

:clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it just me or does Dale Davis look like a video game character in that pic?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Is it just me or does Dale Davis look like a video game character in that pic?


Heh, yeah he does.

Chris Bosh had a monster game last time out against Indiana. I'm quite sure he can do the same this time around. He can take Foster and DD on if he just puts the ball on the floor and goes hard to the rim.
I expect him to have a big game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i liek it...it looks nice...we could have other things there as well...ie Key Matchups, scoring/reb/assts leaders and such
as for the game i hope Bosh has a massive one..i no that Dale Davis and Jeff Foster cant stop CB4...but if the raps loose ill be happy...


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

This Is Gon Be A Tuff Game For The Raptors. The Pacers Just Lost A Heat Breaker At Home Versus The Knicks, So I Guess They Gon Come Out Ready To Play @ Toronto.. And I Bet U Anythin, They Still Remeber The Last Game Between Those Two Teams....

I Want Skip To Have Another 6+ Assists Game And Take Smart Jump Shots...

-Ahmed


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, hopefully Reggie does get his 10 points at this game. I expect the Pacers to play as well as they have been lately, but if the raptors bring it, it could be a close game down to the end. Good luck indeed.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Welllll...

This game is on my big 1-7..so it will go perfectly...

Bosh-25/15
Skip-15/8 ast

Reggie-11pts to get teh record

Pacers-101
Raps-92

Further improving the Raps draft position


:biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

105 - 100 Pacers


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good new look,

110-100 pacers


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I think it will be a blow out.

103-85 Pacers


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

really hoping that the pacers can pull it off but i think the raps have a good shot to win here. amazing that the pacers have been so competitive through so much adversity. what a great organization. and reggie is a legend, still lighting it up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Raptors 101*
Knicks 97


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> *Raptors 101*
> Knicks 97


Knicks??

Anyway, my prediction's 99-95 Pacers


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers 102
Raptors 93

Baron Davis leads the night in assists.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pacers 106
Raptors 94
Nash


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

98-95 Pacers.

Steve Nash leads the night in assists.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

108 - 103 *raptors*


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pacers 95 Raptors 93
High assists on the night, Steve Nash


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Pacers 103
Raptors 98


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Raptors 111
Pacers 99

Brevin Knight will lead the night in assists


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

103-97 Raptors.

Steve Nash leads the league in assist for the night.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont get why people are saying who is going to lead in assists but i'll say nash


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

madman said:


> I dont get why people are saying who is going to lead in assists but i'll say nash


Link 



Good luck...

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> I dont get why people are saying who is going to lead in assists but i'll say nash


http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157738

I'll say Nash as well.
Check out other Atlantic Divison game threads as well guys.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> The Toronto Raptors announced today that they will make a special presentation to Indiana Pacers guard Reggie Miller before his last game ever in Toronto. Miller, a five-time all-star, announced his retirement earlier this year after a 17-year career, all of which were spent in Indiana (Only Karl Malone and John Stockton have spent more time with one team).


Here's the thread:
http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2113030#post2113030


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I say Steve Nash will lead in assists also.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Our game threads have not been as active as usual guys. I know this sounds like a broken record, but let's get more people involved tonight.
Hope to see you all here.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Brevin Knight Will Lead In Assists

Raptors 105
*Pacers 110*


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Pacers-100
Raptors-88
Nash leads in assists.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Pacers- 100
Raptors- 95


steve nash leads in asts.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

100-95 Raps n Knight will lead in assists


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It seems inevitable, but I think tonight will be yet another game where we allow more than 100 points.
Our defense has been non-existant.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Remember guys, the person who's prediction for tonight's game is closest to the actual score gets 1000 points from me.
Only 30 minutes left guys, get those predictions in before it's too late.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pacers 102 

raptors 94


knight leads in ast


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Raptors 101
Pacers 96
B-Diddy


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hmmm...this may be a close game..so 112-106 Raps heheh 
and nash leads in assists


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd watch those replays of Reggie over and over again.
This should be a great game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like Eric Williams is starting at the 4, and Bosh will move into the 5 spot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jeff Foster with the offensive rebound and he lays it in.
That looked effortless, he's a good rebounder, and the Raptors are going to have to make sure to contain him.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Very ugly game so far


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors starting cold, they've had some good movement but they haven't gotten the ball to go in.
0/6 so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer hits the jumper.
Raptors 1/7 now.
4-2 Pacers 


Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh goody, This game aint live for me again...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston finds Eric Williams, and he lays it in. Nice to see Eric Williams contributing on both ends of the flour.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Why do sportsnet has to have regions...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Oh goody, This game aint live for me again...


How don't you have Sportsnet?
:biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am not going to be able to post as much because my brother needs the internet


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston misses the jumper.
Raptors are 2/12 so far.
Both teams are struggling on the offensive end, this is the type of game Indiana wants to play.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> How don't you have Sportsnet?
> :biggrin:


I Do have sportsnet


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I Do have sportsnet


Oh you don't have all four?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sportsnet is split into regions (West East Ontario and Pacific)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh you don't have all four?


nope..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

I guess I have to watch courtside live...
6-5 raps


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice movement again. Alston with a nice pass to Mo Pete.
8-5 Raptors now in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer is looking good out there, he's breaking Indiana's defense down and distributing the ball. Hopefully he can keep it up.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

err... only if this was live....
ohwell Tomorrow it's Tsn


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors have 5 turnovers already... great...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer dishes it to Rose who hits from beyond the arc.
11-8 Raptors with 3:35 left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raptors have 5 turnovers already... great...


Both teams are struggling on the offensive end right now, it's a battle out there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh has had some open looks, but he just hasn't been able to hit them.
It's going to be important for him to continue to shoot the ball, and not dissapear.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Both teams are shooting 25%


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anthony Johnson with the bucket plus the foul.
He's really stepped up in Tinsley's absence.
14-13 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose with a vicious slam. 
16-13 Raptors.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Foster comes down the floor and gets the bucket plus the foul.
He hits the freebie.
Tied at 16 with 1:30 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dale Davis with 5 boards already? This return to the Pacers has turned his season about, he had a solid game vs the Knicks too.

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston hits the open three, 19-16 Raptors.
Raptors are starting to wake up offensively now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Joe Camel said:


> Dale Davis with 5 boards already? This return to the Pacers has turned his season about, he had a solid game vs the Knicks too.
> 
> -Joe C.


Yeah he's played some great basketball with the Pacers.
Jermaine O'Neal compared his acquisition to Detroit with Rasheed last season.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Now both teams "shooting" %tage is up to 30-35%


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with an offensive foul? "T"ed up!

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Gill will go to the line.
23-18 Raptors with 3.8 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Peterson follows with a 3 pointer, assisted by Rafer.

Raptors up 23-16.

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors looked sluggish out there early on, but they've woken up.
Rafer's had a pretty solid 1st quarter.
5 points, 4 rebounds and 4 assists for him.
23-18 Raptors heading into the second.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers are shooting 33.3% and the Raptors are under that to end the first quarter.

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors have committed only one turnover in this game so far, while the Pacers have turned it over 6 times.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Joe Camel said:


> Pacers are shooting 33.3% and the Raptors are under that to end the first quarter.
> 
> -Joe C.


Raptors have been shooting the ball a bit better near the end of the quarter.
But that's exactly the tempo that Indiana wants to play, nice and slow.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Look at Foster with 4 boards in the 1st, Davis with 5 and Anthony Johnson even has 3. 

Who would have thought that Foster would displace Pollard, after the Miller trade?

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Raptors have 5 turnovers already... great...


Hmm that was probably Indiana, they ended the quarter with 6.
Raptors only have 1 turnover.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Bosh = 0-7 wow


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris Bosh 0-7... Not playing well in the 1st Q.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with the block.
Jalen Rose gets the clean look and hits it from beyond the arc.
Raptors up 26-18.
Fred Jones brings it back up and lays it in easily.
26-20.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Vinsanity said:


> Bosh = 0-7 wow


Dang you posted it first...
Jalen Rose 3-6 9points.. not bad..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like the Pacers are on a small run.

And as I just mentioned him, Pollard converts.

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chuck is talking about that image of Chris at the end of the Chicago game.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh finally hits a shot.
Nice to see him continuing to shoot the ball.
28-28 now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Rafer going for a triple double 5pts 4 reb 4asts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice to know that Eric Williams has 4 fouls, with 8 to play in the 2nd quarter already... LOL

-Joe C.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Milt with the pull up, and he hits.
That's a shot that he's really perfected this year.
30-29 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Count it and a foul for Milt Palacio. 
He's heating up right now.
He hits the free throw.
Raptors up 33-31.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston nails the three.
Raptors are 6/11 from beyond the arc now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Joe Camel said:


> Nice to know that Eric Williams has 4 fouls, with 8 to play in the 2nd quarter already... LOL
> 
> -Joe C.


Classic Eric Williams game.
It's three fouls isn't it?
He hasn't played too bad, he's hustled and played physical on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I really hope Reggie Miller can get his 10 points tonight.
I want to see the reception he'll get from the Raptors fans.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's three fouls isn't it?


Yeah. 

Why hasn't either Hoffa or Sow play yet?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

BBB said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Why hasn't either Hoffa or Sow play yet?


EDIT:whoa.. I better read it carefully before posting...

I'm not sure why they haven't played yet..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Stephen Jackson turns the ball over.
Raptors with the fast break, 3 on 1 and Alston lays it in.
Raptors up 40-36.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie Miller just slapped Mo Pete in the face before he was able to take the three, he air balled it of course.
No call.
Good to see that the ref admitted that he didn't see it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BBB said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Why hasn't either Hoffa or Sow play yet?


I guess Sam is trying to teach Hoffa a lesson.
He's really not shown him too much of anything in the last month, so I'm guessing this is just something to get him motivated again.
Sow is in the game right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Morris Peterson Tripple Double Watch*

5 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turning sloppy, shot clock violation followed by a 3 second defensive...

Raptors still up 2, 3+ to play.

-Joe C.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> I guess Sam is trying to teach Hoffa a lesson.
> He's really not shown him too much of anything in the last month, so I'm guessing this is just something to get him motivated again.
> Sow is in the game right now.


Sure doesn't help Hoffa with his confidence issue though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Chucker misses a fadeaway, Mo Pete leaps out of nowhere, gets the rebound and lays it in.
7 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists.
Go Mo!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice flow to the game so far. The teams are pretty much going back and forth, the Raptors holding the slight edge right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie Miller with the j, he has 6.
Just 4 more for him now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Nice flow to the game so far. The teams are pretty much going back and forth, the Raptors holding the slight edge right now.


Finally, you're here.
Get posting.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh MAN! And Reggie gives the Pacers the lead, he's still got it man.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Miller makes another 3, 2 points away from passing West


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie hits again.
8 points for him now, just two more to pass Jerry West.
Pacers up by 1.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> *Morris Peterson Tripple Double Watch*
> 
> 5 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists.


Awesome.. Go MoPete..

That would be cool if Mo and Rafer both had a triple double.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Miller makes another 3, 2 points away from passing West


Wasn't it a 2?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

The raps have been playing really well on offense, if we could make a few stops on the other end we could be winning this game


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Finally, you're here.
> Get posting.


 Yeah sorry. My brother tried pulling the same trick on me as last night, even though he was on the comp for longer than me. What a guy... anyway gotta get to work.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Awesome.. Go MoPete..
> 
> That would be cool if Mo and Rafer both had a triple double.


Yeah that would be amazing, but I doubt Rafer will get it. I don't think he'll get another 6 rebounds in this game.

Just a question though, does anyone know the last time when two players on the same team got a tripple double?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Wasn't it a 2?


yes it was i didnt have my glasses on


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i wont be posting at half time cause i'm going to be eating


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Morris Peterson has really impressed me the last couple of weeks. He's really played some great basketball, at home and on the road. 
A great way to end the season.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OH miller just misses and is going to the line, he could make the record here, hopefully the crowd knows it`


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie Miller almost gets the three point play to go, but he'll go to the line for two.
Reggie 6/6 from the line now, with 10 points.
He just tied Jerry West.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Good drive by MO, too bad it dosent go in, its been that type of season


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice! Milt with the buzzer-beater to end the half!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

MILT HITS AT THE BUZZER!!!!!!!!!! Great shot, too bad he cant make that consistantly brb im eating


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Milt Palacio nails a three on the run at the buzzer.
Tied at 47 heading into half time.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Is that like his second three of the yr?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OT: those new Mr. Sub commercials are suuuuuuuch a ripoff of Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete with 7 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists at the half. He had 4 assists in the 2nd quarter alone. It would be great to see him get a tripple double.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

madman said:


> MILT HITS AT THE BUZZER!!!!!!!!!! Great shot, too bad he cant make that consistantly brb im eating


Yes... MILT and his 3s...

Not good memories for a Nets fan.

-Joe C.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Is that like his second three of the yr?


 Probably. And it's a good thing he's been reluctant to shoot those.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Is that like his second three of the yr?


Yep, he's 2/11 now.
Last year he was 4/26.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete with 7 points, 6 rebounds and 5 assists at the half. He had 4 assists in the 2nd quarter alone. It would be great to see him get a tripple double.


 He's on his way, but I doubt he keeps it up.

He's no Alvin Williams.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> He's on his way, but I doubt he keeps it up.
> 
> He's no Alvin Williams.


Haha, maybe he can.
Didn't he miss it by 1 assist against the Phillies when Donyell got those 12 3s?
He has a chance.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


>


 Whut... the fizzle....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Milt with another solid contribution of the bench, 8 points in the first half. 
Hopefully he can keep it up going into the 2nd half.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

nevermind it just looked really messed on the other page.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston with 12 points, 5 assists and 5 rebounds in the 1st half. Finally he's been distributing the ball around. Great 1st half for him. Not to mention, he's shot 5/7 from the field.
Go Rafer!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This game thread has started off slow, but it's seems to be heating up now. 
Let's keep it going guys.

Tied at 47 at the half.
The Pacers with 8 turnovers, while the Raptors have only 4.
I'll be back soon.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

mmm that's one sexy statline by Rafer Alston, 12/5/5 on 5-7 shooting. The biggest problem for the Raptors is a) getting to the free throw line, and b) making our shots when we get there. 6-10 from the line is no good, especially when the only misses come from our point guards. :dead:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> This game thread has started off slow, but it's seems to be heating up now.
> Let's keep it going guys.


Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

8 man rotation Sam? Come on!!!

Throw Hoffa, Omar in there. I really don't get why he decides to tighten the rotation when we are already out of it, rather then doing that earlier when we were still in contention.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice to see the buzzer-beater, but let's get our act together and lose this game already!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

LAMO Chuck just said that he wished he could do that


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Nice to see the buzzer-beater, but let's get our act together and lose this game already!


 For real, I have almost 27,000 points riding on the Pacers!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And who else was going "eww" when they saw Milt talking to KO?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

vigilante, there's no way that Omar is going to break the Rafer-Milt substitution pattern in the 2nd quarter, and especially not with Milt playing the way he did.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> For real, I have almost 27,000 points riding on the Pacers!


wow no faith 

I hope they lose too but i am not going to bet "cash" on it


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

C'mon raptors, lose lose lose!




Nice to see hoffa riding the bench.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors are shooting 10% worse than the Pacers going into the 2nd half, but are still surprisingly (judging by that statistic alone) tied and very much in the game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I bet Reggie makes the first shot of the half, passing Jerry West


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> wow no faith
> 
> I hope they lose too but i am not going to bet "cash" on it


 I get my inspiration from Turkey Delight to be a high roller.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow jalen looked really wierd in that clip with the Pacers, I bet back then he never thought he was going to be in Toronto now


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> I bet Reggie makes the first shot of the half, passing Jerry West


 Watch it be a dunk...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Reggie .. three in your EYE


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors come out of the gate firing, Rose with the 2 to take the lead, but Reggie comes right back and nails the 3.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Well he passed him, congrats and farewell on a great career reggie


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

EWill & Bosh looking good on jumpers.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great movement by the Raps unfortunatly MO misses


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors almost lost that rebound because Mo and Bosh were fighting with eachother for it... poor communication right there.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, this looks like a good game - Milt hit a buzzer-beater!
Bosh is cold, though - hope he bounces back!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jalen with a great drive to the net with a running hook, he has been playing great today


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And there it is, Reggie's officially past Jerry West by three. And guess who he's behind - none other than current Raptor assistant coach Alex English.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm back now.
Looks like Reggie passed Jerry West.
Good to see it in the ACC.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh he really wants it, but the rest of his statline could use a little boost.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And there it is, Reggie's officially past Jerry West by three. And guess who he's behind - none other than current Raptor assistant coach Alex English.


If Reggie wasn't injured in the beginning of the season, he might have stood a chance to pass him.
Come on Reggie, come back one more year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good defense by Indy, EWill got stripped going into the lane.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

MO is having another good game, how many rebounds has he had in the last 3 games?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice ball movement by the Raptors, resulting in yet another three-ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose with another 3, he has 19 points.
Raptors with 8 three pointers so far, and that's without Donyell.
58-54 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And ANOTHER block by Bosh!

And ANOTHER three by Rose!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete's tripple double looks in sight, 7 points, 9 rebounds and 7 assists.
Still plenty of time to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Rose with another 3, he has 19 points.
> Raptors with 8 three pointers so far, and that's without Donyell.
> 58-54 Raptors.


 I think Donyell's absense doesn't really do much, all it means is the other guys (Rose, Alston, MoPete) get to have his shots and therefore inflated stats. It looks like Jalen's making good on all those extra looks though, he is en fuego.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston with a tripple double as well?
12 points, 6 rebounds, and 6 assists.

Much better chance for Mo Pete though of course.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dont tell Jalen that the raps arent making the playoffs. He has been on fire today


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I think Donyell's absense doesn't really do much, all it means is the other guys (Rose, Alston, MoPete) get to have his shots and therefore inflated stats. It looks like Jalen's making good on all those extra looks though, he is en fuego.


He has 21 points, but only 1 rebound and no assists.
Too bad, that's Jalen, and if you don't like it, well too bad.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete's tripple double looks in sight, 7 points, 9 rebounds and 7 assists.
> Still plenty of time to go in the 3rd.


 Wow, you're right. He's been surprisingly consistent with those numbers all game long.

(I'm not just saying that because he has a rep for being inconsistent, just that players tend to cool down after halftime)


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Hmm imagine if Rafer and Mo had triple doubles in the same game, has that happened before?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Dont tell Jalen that the raps arent making the playoffs. He has been on fire today


Maybe someone should tell him, so we can get a higher pick.
But at the end of the day, I've said it before and I'll say it again.
We're going to lose our share of games, that's for sure. I'd rather end the season on a bit of a high note, ending with 34 or so wins.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> Hmm imagine if Rafer and Mo had triple doubles in the same game, has that happened before?


 Not in Raptors history, that's for sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Hmm imagine if Rafer and Mo had triple doubles in the same game, has that happened before?


I asked that in the 1st half, I'm not sure.
Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There's 9 people in this thread.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in here.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with the nice tip in. 
62-58 Raptors.
Eric Williams is somehow called for a loose ball foul on the other end.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great tip by bosh he just hanged in the air


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> Dont tell Jalen that the raps arent making the playoffs. He has been on fire today


 I don't think that would matter much. He's already got all the motivation in the world, what with playing his former team and Reggie's retirement coming up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors may be long out of the playoffs, but they've sure had some entertaining games.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vintage Reggie right there. 
He has 19 points.
Keep it going Reggie!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> Great tip by bosh he just hanged in the air


 Yup, that was a nice looking tip.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Haha Sportsnet has the Reggie cam going.
Give that man the ball!

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Don't got Sportsnet Ontario here... any Omar Cook sightings?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Rafer with a nice drive, i want to see a triple double tonight, i cant remember the last time a raptor had one


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not a fan of that picture-in-picture they do with players currently in the game. Especially when they have the ball, it's very annoying watching two screens that show the same thing within eachother. They did this during the Bulls game too. Comments anyone?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

RickyBlaze said:


> Don't got Sportsnet Ontario here... any Omar Cook sightings?


not so far, i would imagine that he does play sometime in the 4th


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> I asked that in the 1st half, I'm not sure.
> Anyone have any idea?


I'm pretty sure Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen did it once, but I'm not sure when.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> Rafer with a nice drive, i want to see a triple double tonight, i cant remember the last time a raptor had one


 It was Alvin Williams I believe.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Stephen Jackson gets that to go right over Bosh, he was definately lucky on that one, but he'll take it.

64-64.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete still has 7 points, 9 rebounds and 7 assists.
Hopefully he can get another assist or two in this 3rd quarter.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I'm not a fan of that picture-in-picture they do with players currently in the game. Especially when they have the ball, it's very annoying watching two screens that show the same thing within eachother. They did this during the Bulls game too. Comments anyone?


it dosent really bother me, what does bother me is that when they keep it for too long


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice rebound by Bosh, loose ball foul on Foster though. And he comes right back and nails the J. Good sequence by the Raptors in the end.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Not a good decision by Bosh to try the up-and-under there...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer with a great pass to Mo Pete in transition.
20 second timeout for the Pacers.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

This is one of the best 'team' efforts the raps have played all season win or lose, they are playing good D and their offense is nothieng to snif at,

WHat a pass by Skip, a glimpse of next year?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OH NO!!! THAT WAS SIIIIICK!!! RAFER TO MO-PETE ON THE BREAK!!! WOW!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chuck is showing off that he predicted that Mo Pete would get a tripple double.
Too bad I said it first.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is such an entertaining game.
If the Raptors were just in the playoff run, my heart would be pounding right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> This is such an entertaining game.
> If the Raptors were just in the playoff run, my heart would be pounding right now.


 Oh for sure. Too bad that one of our most exhilerating games has to come right after we get officially eliminated from the playoffs.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> This is such an entertaining game.
> If the Raptors were just in the playoff run, my heart would be pounding right now.


congrats on post #9000


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

wow what a game so far :biggrin: 
68-64 raps with 2:48 left in the 3rd

rose 21/1/0
alston 14/6/8/3


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

What happened? All I have is Yahoo Sports updates.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer with a nice pull up.
16 points, 8 assists and 6 rebounds for him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rafer with the nice pull-up J!

And then Matt Bonner for three!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bonner hits a 3, still has been on and off recently


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Croshere with an open three. 
He's going to hit that shot all night, Raptors are going to have to defend him.
Bonner with a three on the other end of the court.
73-67 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

shoulda been a loose ball foul on the Raps right there...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonner showing the penetration... then showing why he shouldn't try it.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bad decion IMO by rafer, but he has been playing really well so i will let it go


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Come on Pacers, make some shots!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie checks back in.
Hope he can keep those points coming.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Freddie Jones going strong to the hole and he'll get rewarded with two shots at the line.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Dont know if that was a foul, but Jones is going to the line


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers are 3.5 games ahead of 9th place.
They still need to win a couple of games before they can clinch a birth into the playoffs.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He makes 'em both and we go into the 4th, Raptors leading 73-69.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Will MO get his triple double? 7 asts very impressive for Mo.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors up 73-69 going into the 4th.
Mo Pete with 9 points, 9 rebounds and 7 assists.
Go Mo!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Pacers are 3.5 games ahead of 9th place.
> They still need to win a couple of games before they can clinch a birth into the playoffs.


 Yup, another motivation for the Raptors could very well be playing that spoiler spot.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Come on Pacers, make some shots!


Yeah man. 

I've got some uCash on them as well.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Triple double watch:

Rafer needs : 4 Rebounds 2 Assists
Mo Needs : 1 Point, 1 Rebound, 3 Assists


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Will MO get his triple double? 7 asts very impressive for Mo.


He's been our best player the last week or two. He's been scoring, passing and getting rebounds.
It's great to see him going into the off-season on such a high note.
Hopefully this is something that he can bring to training camp next season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, Mo is right there. Still doubting he'll get those three assists, though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yup, another motivation for the Raptors could very well be playing that spoiler spot.


I'd rather have the Raptors play the spoiler spot against the Nets, not my 2nd favorite team.
:biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I think the raps need to win this one, they got out played last night and it would be a great motivator for the fans to see them beat another playoff team. Besides i doubt that a few games will make a huge difference


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This game thread has been a lot more active in the 2nd half. 
Let's keep those posts coming guys.
Everyone that contibutes in this thread will get rep points from me.
Post!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

dont mean to sound rasicst but Jack kids are black???


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Croshere out-hustling Bonner for the rebound, and his aggressiveness gets him to the charity stripe.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Man, Matt Bonner has struggled of late.
I don't know what it is.
I guess teams are just finally recognizing how to play him.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Still no Hoffa sighting...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Will we see Omar Cook in this game?
:biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> dont mean to sound rasicst but Jack kids are black???


 What? Damn I missed that.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Pacers starting to make some shot now down 2


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BBB said:


> Still no Hoffa sighting...


Don't expect one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors up 75 to 73.
Jalen leads the way for the Raptors with 23, while Reggie leads the Pacers with 19.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Man, Matt Bonner has struggled of late.
> I don't know what it is.
> I guess teams are just finally recognizing how to play him.


 Rookie wall.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What? Damn I missed that.


they showed his wife and kids and his wife was white but his kids were black. So i assume that they adopted


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose with a great in bounds pass to Rafer who gets the rainbow to go.
77-73 Raptors.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Don't expect one.


 :curse: 

Well, at least we're winning.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rafer has been on tonight, simply put.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Am I the only one around here who thinks that James Jones has the face of a 6 year old?


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Rookie wall.


Good thing it didn't come earlier this season, otherwise we might not have been in the playoff race at all.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh 1 rebound away from a double double


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh started out very cold, but he has 12 points and 9 rebounds so far.
Another solid game for him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

James Jones with a 3 to cut it to one, but CB4 comes right back and extends the lead.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh hits the open shot, Raptors up 81-76.
Another great pass by Rafer.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh is really stroking it right now. 81-76 Raptors, I just don't see the Pacers coming back and winning this game.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Am I the only one around here who thinks that James Jones has the face of a 6 year old?


Nope


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

So far skip and mo havent had 1 stat in the 4th, seems less and less likly they will get their triple doubles


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I should have mentioned after the 3rd that I envisioned Rafer getting the double-double but not the trip dip. I think that's about to come true here in the 4th.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

:laugh:

anyone else laugh at that?


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

We're shooting .666 from the FT line. :evil:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, turnover by Rafer, and then he fouls FJ for the 3-point play on the other end. Not a good sequence for him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors turn it over, Gill gets into the lane, count it plus the foul.
Raptors up 81-78.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OT: i just realised that Milt looks alot like Felton


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

As I said I wouldn't mind a loss here, but it would just be heartbreaking for our guys.

Come on guys, we need more people involved in these game threads.
Everyone who participates gets rep points from me.
Guests don't be afraid to get in on the action as well.
Click here  to sign up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I've said it for months now.
Rick Carlisle for Coach Of The Year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Add Bosh to the list of ON FIRE Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with 16 points 10 rebounds.
He's really heated up after that poor 1st quarter.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh starting to catch fire now, good to see him come out on fire after an emotional game for him vs the bulls


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Add Bosh to the list of ON FIRE Raptors.


On top of Alston, Peterson, and Jalen.
Done.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OH NO! What a scandalous call, that was no charge on CB4!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont think that was a charge, but since we need loses i wont complain


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh gets called for the offensive foul.
Could have gone either way.
Bosh with his 4th.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> Bosh starting to catch fire now, good to see him come out on fire after an emotional game for him vs the bulls


 Oh yeah, you know the anger is there, and he's leaving it all out on the court. You won't see a smile coming from his direction.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This is becoming a dogfight. The Pacers can't get anything to go right now, but the Raptors continually give them opportunities with their weak rebounding.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sam Mitchell get Mo Pete back in the game!
We need him to get a tripple double!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Johnson gets the lay in to go.
83-83 now.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

tough shot for indi, tied game bring in MO


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Tie game, Pacers ball. It would be a real heartbreaker to lose this one, just as TD said.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why is Mo Pete still on the bench?
It's highly unlikely now that he'll get 3 assists in less than 6 minutes.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There we go, Mo Pete checks in.
I still believe Mo!
Get those 3 assists!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> tough shot for indi, tied game bring in MO


 I agree. E-Will hasn't really brought it in the 4th quarter, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him subbed out.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

that ft was far off

here come MO :banana:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I agree. E-Will hasn't really brought it in the 4th quarter, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him subbed out.


 ...and just as I say that, whaddaya know?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

big shot for Bosh, he is having himself a big game


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I am LOVING that agressiveness by Bosh. And he STILL hasn't cracked a smile. He's gonna be huge. HUGE.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with the turnaround and he gets it to go.
18 points and 11 rebounds for him.
He's bounced back in style after that cold start.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

there is rebound number 10 for mo


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer with a sweet spin.
Raptors lead 87-83 now.
Rafer has been unstoppable in this game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And now Rafer with the lay-in. Raptors are pulling away again, good going by our guys down the stretch.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Rafer with a sweet spin.
> Raptors lead 87-83 now.
> Rafer has been unstoppable in this game.


but more importently he has been doing it within the offense, he hasnt been forcing his own shots


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Could we have another game with three people with at least 20 points?
Seems very likely.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Peterson needs 1 more pt n 3 more assists


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> but more importently he has been doing it within the offense, he hasnt been forcing his own shots


Exactly.
This is by far one of his best games of the season.
He's shooting 9/12 from the field.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Peterson needs 1 more pt n 3 more assists


Yeah.
It's going to be tough.
Hopefully he can get it, but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on guys this is a great game!
Keep those posts coming!
Raptors up 87-85.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dale Davis does the dirty work down low and cuts the lead in half.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

every time we make a run they come back, which is good i guess


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Lame. LAME! L-A-M-E!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

From what I've seen Bosh has been dominating, but I think it's a good move to put Davis on him rather than Foster.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Looking at the box score, Bosh is actually 7-17. Heh, fooled me.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

MO is still husleling for loose balls good to see


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We've had some very exciting games against Indiana, that's for sure.
This one is no exception.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Interesting little stat: The Pacers only have one player in double figures, and that's Reggie Miller with 19.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jalen with another great drive to the middle


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rose with 25 points, 10/18 from the field.
Great game for him.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Give it to MO


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Those are head bangers. Awful pass by JRose.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh with the offensive rebound, hands it to Rose, he does a behind the back pass that Bosh wasn't ready for and it goes out of bounds.
At least Rose admits it was his fault.
Raptors still up by 2.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

another interesting stat, not sure if its true but according to courtside the raps have not taken a full timeout


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Rose wit a turnover


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who likes our lineup?
Rafer and Milt as PGs.
Jalen at the 3.
Mo Pete at the 4.
And Bosh playing C.

Talk about a small lineup.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Still Raptors lead by two, but Indy has the ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well I guess it's too late for Mo Pete to get his tripple double.
This is still a great game nontheless.
The crowd is into it and so am I.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And how bout that defense! Raps ball again.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Who likes our lineup?
> Rafer and Milt as PGs.
> Jalen at the 3.
> Mo Pete at the 4.
> ...


Bosh at C is bad idea imo


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like the Raptors actually won't allow 100 points in a game for once.
:biggrin:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

uCash points or a Raptor win for me?

Anyway, time for school now. Peace everyone


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose with another great game for the Raptors, he's going to the line.
Wasn't he averaging about 13 PPG before the Vince Carter trade?
He's almost at 18 now.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Great way to improve rebounding...a small lineup. :uhoh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BBB said:


> uCash points or a Raptor win for me?
> 
> Anyway, time for school now. Peace everyone


School?
Now?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jones is in the right place at the right time and cleans up the garbage


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Down by 3 now, here come the Pacers. And now it's James Jones with the deuce. Still only one Pacer in double-digits, but 5 with 9!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete with the offensive rebound on Jalen's miss, but he can't get the layup to go.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

damn MO so close to getting at least a double double


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

90-89 Raptors, Dale will go to the line.
Bosh commits his 5th foul.
Dale isn't a great free throw shooter, but he can make him when his team needs him to.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> School?
> Now?


 He's in Hong Kong.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Peterson missed a layup, that's reallly gonna kill us


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

why do all the 'bad' freethrows shooters make their shots against us?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

As I just said, Dale Davis makes those free throws when his team needs him to.
He just made both free throws and the Pacers are up by 1.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dale makes good on both, now the Pacers lead by one.

And Rafer dribbles it off his foot! Oh daaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Alston turns the ball over.
This doesn't look good.
Pacers up by 1, with posession.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG TO by skip  and he had been playing so well


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

That was off rose he is just upset that he let it go out


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie misses, Jalen gets the ball but it's called out of bounds.
Questionable call.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Reggie misses the three, but Rose can't get control of the rebound and it gets knocked out of bounds! Raptors foul with just over 14 left on the clock.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, twice in a row you guys threw it out of bounds.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jones hits both.
Raptors down by 3 with 14 seconds left.
2 for 1 or are they going to take a three right away?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

let's see what the raps do? the season is over so if i am sam i go for the tie, put MO, Jalen or Skip on a pick and roll with Bosh in case their shot isnt there, they can go inside to bosh and go for the 2 for 1


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Wow, twice in a row you guys threw it out of bounds.


Yeah Jalen intentionally threw the ball away.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

How come the Raps dun't give bosh the ball during crunch time?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors in the middle of another late game collapse... not looking good.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

There is no way Jalen can be faulted for that, he was trying to get control of the rebound and it took a wrong bounce.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Matt Bonner misses the three.
Reggie is going to get the ball.
Game over.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well not a good set by the raps, oh well at least it helps our pick situation


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Those turnovers late in the game really hurt us.
As I said before, I don't mind a loss.
Better position in the draft.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I almost forgot, I got to 9000 posts thanks to this game thread.
:cheers:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This game is all but over. Pacers ball, 4.4 seconds left, 93-90 Indy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah Jalen intentionally threw the ball away.


Well, it still went out twice on the Raps. I want to feel good about this win. :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors have lost 14 games by 5 points or less this season.
It's about to be 15.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Well, it still went out twice on the Raps. I want to feel good about this win. :banana:


We're going to feel good as well, with a higher pick in the draft.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Rafer is a joker


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Stephen Jackson misses the first free throw.
Can he miss again?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jackson hits it.




> The Raptors are going to need an NBA miracle.


Chuck Swirsky


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Could things get much worst?
Rafer didn't get his double double, Mo Pete didn't even get his double double.
Bosh didn't get 20 points.
Oh well, we didn't win, which helps come draft day.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Indiana has 6 players with 9 points


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another game where Hoffa is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors lose 94-90.
It was an exciting game.
If we were in the playoff hunt, we would have won this. We wouldn't have broken down like we did near the end.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> We're going to feel good as well, with a higher pick in the draft.


Hopefully you will draft someone better than Rafael Arajuo this time. :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good loss. We played hard and came up short. Can't hang your heads over one like that. Improves our draft position and doesn't hurt our morale as much.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is a great win for the Pacers. This is just another example of how they've played this season. They bend but they don't break.
Carlisle for Coach Of The Year.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

a tough lose but as i said before this was a really good game for the raps, we get a worse record (which gives us a higher spot in the draft[hopefully]) Most of our players played really well and it showed what happenes when we play unself and control the ball. If only basketball games were 42 minutes long our record would be much different


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Game's over, 94-90 Indiana the final. I believe I am due approximately 52,000 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy, would you mind posting the prediction results again?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Game's over, 94-90 Indiana the final. I believe I am due approximately 52,000 points.


Argh, I forgot to bet on this game.
Maybe next time.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Game's over, 94-90 Indiana the final. I believe I am due approximately 52,000 points.


wow want to lent me a few for lunch tomarrow


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors only went to the line 14 times in this game, which is quite unusual for them.
The Pacers went to the line 38 times.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hopefully you will draft someone better than Rafael Arajuo this time. :biggrin:


 Araujo > Harrison.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Budweiser_Boy, would you mind posting the prediction results again?


 ugh... fine. Gimme a couple minutes.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> 112-106 Raps


ahh im way off..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You know what's funny, pretty much everything went wrong near the end of the game.
Rose missed a free throw, Mo Pete missed that layup after the offensive rebound. Rafer turned the ball over with no one on him, then the ball bounced off Jalen on the next posession.
Unbelievable.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> ugh... fine. Gimme a couple minutes.


Thanks again.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Bosh with 18, 13, and 2 blocks.
Skip with 20, 9 assists, and 6 boards.
Rose with 26, 4 assists on 10-21 shooting.
Mo with a near trip-dub.
And the Raps still lose. It helps our draft position, but I'm worried about the morale of CB4 and the rest of the team that's still here next season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors only with 11 points off the bench in this game. Early on in the season this was one of our strong points, but in the last four or five games they've struggled.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> You know what's funny, pretty much everything went wrong near the end of the game.
> Rose missed a free throw, Mo Pete missed that layup after the offensive rebound. Rafer turned the ball over with no one on him, then the ball bounced off Jalen on the next posession.
> Unbelievable.


yeah i guess it was fate that we shouldnt have won


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mo had a heck of a game, too. Defensive fiend near the end.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Bosh with 18, 13, and 2 blocks.
> I'm worried about the morale of CB4 and the rest of the team that's still here next season.


I dont know this was a very good game IMO, it showed how close we are to being a good team, had we made some layup held onto the ball etc we would have won


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Game's over, 94-90 Indiana the final. I believe I am due approximately 52,000 points.


You poor, poor, Raptors fan. I earn 94,000.



> Araujo > Harrison.


Harrison's value at his pick > Arajuo's value at his pick.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> The Raptors only with 11 points off the bench in this game. Early on in the season this was one of our strong points, but in the last four or five games they've struggled.


well Sam has shortened the bench a lot so it makes sense


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> You poor, poor, Raptors fan. I earn 94,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison's value at his pick > Arajuo's value at his pick.


He meant that he bet on the Pacers.
And yeah I gotta agree with you on the Harrison value comparing to Araujo's value. (Right now at least)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson really had a great game.
9 points, 12 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 blocks and 2 steals.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

> I dont know this was a very good game IMO, it showed how close we are to being a good team, had we made some layup held onto the ball etc we would have won


The Pacers were missing 3 starters, two allstars and the other a pretty good player as well. So basically, their bench beat our starters. But yea, a few tweaks and we're right there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

djmyte said:


> The Pacers were missing 3 starters, two allstars and the other a pretty good player as well. So basically, their bench beat our starters. But yea, a few tweaks and we're right there.


Their bench is 5th in the East.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Their bench is 5th in the East.


I never said their bench was bad. Just putting things into perspective as far as where WE(the Raps) are right now.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

All right, here are the final scores for the prediction thingy:

BaLLiStiX17 34 (DQ)
Q8i 31
Marshall_42 26 (DQ)
madman 26
Turkish Delight 21
aquaitious 17 (DQ)
Juzt_SicK03 17
speedythief 16
2pac 14
DaUnbreakableKinG 14
goNBAjayhawks 13 (DQ)
#1AntoineWalkerFan 12
vi3t_boi11 11 (DQ)
Budweiser_Boy 11
TONYALLEN42 11
BBB 10
Kunlun 9
LJD 8
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 7 (DQ)
PHeNoM Z28 4

Tonight's lucky winner is PHeNoM Z28, who will be getting one thousand of Turkey Delight's precious points (and if he was 4 points closer he would have gotten 100,000 more from Petey, too!)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> He meant that he bet on the Pacers.
> And yeah I gotta agree with you on the Harrison value comparing to Araujo's value. (Right now at least)


I knew he meant that he bet on the Pacers. I just included poor because he didn't win as much as I did.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I knew he meant that he bet on the Pacers. I just included poor because he didn't win as much as I did.


Oh I see.
Well just won more win for you guys, and you'll solidify your place in the post season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There you go.
Congrats PHeNoM Z28.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wuts Dq..disqualified?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> wuts Dq..disqualified?


Yep.
It's because they picked the other team to win.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Good Game... I Think The Raps Played Very Well But Couldn't Keep It At The End Of The 4th Quarter & There Was A Lot Of Dumb Calls. Like That Fred Jones One, When He Drove In The Lane & Fell Down By Himself Then They Called Foul On Mo Peterson!

CB4 Also Had A Good Game...


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Great GREAT LOSS!!!!!!!!! Now lets keep it strong with a new york loss tomorrow. That could potentially bring us the 6th pick position in the draft. :banana:


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Carlisle for Coach Of The Year.


Mike D'Antoni anyone?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

onecooljew said:


> Mike D'Antoni anyone?


meh, D'Antoni just gives the guys a basic gameplan and gives Nash and the other guys a lot of freedom. He has said that having Nash is like having another coach on the floor- how do you think the Suns would be doing with Anthony Johnson at the point? Carlisle has a bunch of roleplayers in the 6th seed. D'Antoni wouldn't be a wrong decision but Carlisle is more deserving- similar to when Doc Rivers won a few years ago except Rick is the far better coach.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

rapsfan4life said:


> Great GREAT LOSS!!!!!!!!!


has it come down to this? i guess so.

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You hate to be in this position late in the season. You know that if you win it'll hurt your draft position, but you know that every time you lose, it'll hurt the confidence and morality of the team. 
I hope we do lose this one, but I want it to be a close game, much like last night's loss.
Hopefully we can beat NJ though, as I said before, I don't see them making enough ground on Philly or Cleveland with the amount of games they have left.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> meh, D'Antoni just gives the guys a basic gameplan and gives Nash and the other guys a lot of freedom. He has said that having Nash is like having another coach on the floor- how do you think the Suns would be doing with Anthony Johnson at the point? Carlisle has a bunch of roleplayers in the 6th seed. D'Antoni wouldn't be a wrong decision but Carlisle is more deserving- similar to when Doc Rivers won a few years ago except Rick is the far better coach.


i'd give it McMillan moreso than anyone else.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

rapsfan4life said:


> Great GREAT LOSS!!!!!!!!! Now lets keep it strong with a new york loss tomorrow. That could potentially bring us the 6th pick position in the draft. :banana:




Lmao,, this guy is funny :clap:


----------

